# Apple plugin for EQ



## bracurrie (May 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a lead on an EQ plugin that will accept biquad filters?
Thanks
Brad Currie


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I did a pretty thorough search through the companies I know of that have capable EQ plug-in offerings (vst & au), but came up empty.


----------



## bracurrie (May 26, 2011)

Me too. Well someone ought to write one.


----------

